# I can't stop! AKA more shots of my wife for your C&C enjoyment!



## Trever1t (Jan 7, 2012)

#1)



Bamboobedazzled by Trever1t, on Flickr

#2)



_POR7807-Edit by Trever1t, on Flickr

#3)



_POR7804-Edit by Trever1t, on Flickr

#4)



_POR7790-Edit by Trever1t, on Flickr

#5)



_POR7778-Edit by Trever1t, on Flickr

#6)



_POR7757-Edit by Trever1t, on Flickr

More on my flickr.


----------



## nmoody (Jan 7, 2012)

Beautiful as always.  Especially like #6, with the waters reflection and hand reaching. Well done.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 7, 2012)

You didn't post the one I like.  Dude... Next time tell her to not look at the camera once in a while.  Perfect outfit and location.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 8, 2012)

oh, let me find that one...thank you both! I do have profile shots, just haven't edited them yet


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 8, 2012)

For you boss.




_POR7803-Edit by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 8, 2012)

I love everything about #1.

You shoulda put that last. LOL


----------



## JustinZ850 (Jan 8, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## Granddad (Jan 8, 2012)

Number 1 "feels" a bit off balance to me, the angle, not the colour. Love all the others. #2 is my favourite, a smile to melt a man's heart.
I agree with Schwettylens that it would be good to see a few shots with her looking off into the distance etc but that's another photoshoot and doesn't lessen the pics you have posted.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 8, 2012)

I like #3 a lot. Lovely outfit. *Appropriate and sensible use of both horizontal and vertical camera positioning for horizontal and vertical compositions and poses!!!!*


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree.   I love these images.  If I had to find something to work on, to MY eye some of the colors look a bit washed out in about 1/2 the images.  Otherwise, great job.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 8, 2012)

I can't comment much on the compositions as I'm not a master of portraiture like this...

I did react positively to the setting in 5.  The browns and lines play nicely with her dress.  However, the composition was off for me... a little too much building (though I like that you did more of it than you would normally, I just think you went too far).  Also, I think her pose and position in the frame is awkward.  Leaning against the rail makes sense, but because she almost has to do it, she faces sort of out of the frame which leads my eye sort of in the wrong direction.

Aside from that, I would say watch your color balance and exposure.  Both seem a hair off in a lot of these.


----------



## digital flower (Jan 8, 2012)

She has a real nice smile.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 8, 2012)

The pose in #1 is awkward, her angle in relationship to the bamboo but I loved the color and depth. The natural light was cold and I did bump up the WB a bit. On #5 I did intently keep more of the building in the frame as you have noticed! I have another shot that accompanies this where she is larger in the frame but I displayed this one because it is something new for me 

My usual composition:




_POR7779-Edit by Trever1t, on Flickr

She's not a model and I really have to direct her poses, leg positions, head tilt, etc. I am learning direction, it doesn't come natural to me to pose people, not at all. When I joined this forum I was a landscape photographer with little to no portrait experience, wasn't interested in people but now I find that's what I enjoy the most. I appreciate all the comments and especially the criticism, it's how I improve, with honest opinions.

I have more to edit from this set, some with OCF and some profile shots.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 8, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I love everything about #1.
> 
> You shoulda put that last. LOL


Interesting; IMO, #1 has the weakest composition with all of the competeing vertical elements.  Very nice set though, well shot.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, your wife is quite beautiful (does she have a sister?) so you can keep on posting 

Too many to go into details but I pretty much like them all, although I agree that she could sometimes look away from the camera. Of course, that depends on what you were trying to do with those.

Two things that bother me.

1/ The shoes in #2 don't quite fit with the traditional dress. Unless, of course, you are trying to show the meeting of old and new ways 

2/ The skin tones vary from image to image. Not a problem if you don't look at them as a group but since that is how you decided to show them to us, it is one to me.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 8, 2012)

I can tell the country of origin of that signature traditional dress.  =)


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 8, 2012)

2 sisters, but I got the most beautiful one .She needed some red or white sandals. Thanks again, I will look more closely at my WB consistency.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 8, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> I can tell the country of origin of that signature traditional dress.  =)


Yes! Ao Dai is the Vietnamese traditional dress.


----------



## skieur (Jan 8, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > I love everything about #1.
> ...



However, it was the only one where the exposure and lighting were perfect.

skieur


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 8, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Yes! Ao Dai is the Vietnamese traditional dress.



You even know the Vietnamese name for it.  Good job!


----------



## Granddad (Jan 8, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Well, your wife is quite beautiful (does she have a sister?) so you can keep on posting
> .................
> 1/ The shoes in #2 don't quite fit with the traditional dress. Unless, of course, you are trying to show the meeting of old and new ways
> ....................



A sister? I'd be happy to meet her mother! 

I had to look back at number 2 - I was so taken with the smile that I didn't even notice the shoes!

As for learning to direct a model, I'm in the same boat. I'm used to doing live dance photography and now I'm starting to get into portraiture directing my model is probably the thing I'm finding the most difficult, even harder than lighting.

Keep 'em coming. :thumbup:

P.S. I see why you included #1, angles aside it has redeeming qualities.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 8, 2012)

Let's eat some Pho' tai.  Maybe some Bun too


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm gonna eat some Hu Tieu, oh man I'm hungry. She's an amazing woman, I am so lucky she found me. Graddad lol. Vtec44 I can read and write a little Vietnamese, the pronounciation is the deal breaker. Asian languages are totally alien compared to any latin derivative but I can understand just enough.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't really like how this turned out..





_POR7836-Edit by Trever1t, on Flickr


My personal favorite of this session:




_POR7820-Edit by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree, that last one is your best IMO.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 9, 2012)

Just nit picky, I don't like the black shoes. No wait. let me clarify, I LOVE the shoes but I hate them in this set with that dress. And speaking of Vietnamese food, now I really want a banh mi. (mmm head cheese)


----------



## Granddad (Jan 9, 2012)

I know what you mean about Asian languages, I spent several years in Hong Kong and became fairly good at colloquial Cantonese but it's NOTHING like a European language - say the correct word with the wrong inflection and you just insulted someones' granny. :er:


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 9, 2012)

yeah, the word Ma has 8 different meaning in Vietnamese, dependant on the little doohicky accent.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh, and thanks, now I have to take her shoe shopping


----------



## Granddad (Jan 10, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Oh, and thanks, now I have to take her shoe shopping



 Quit complaining! You get a top model for free.
(BTW, Great choice of setting, too.)


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 11, 2012)

Hakone is the oldest Asian estate in the Western Hemisphere, or so they boast. Sort of a replica of a Shogun estate. Hakone Estate & Gardens - Home

She loved your comment


----------



## jake337 (Jan 11, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> I'm gonna eat some Hu Tieu, oh man I'm hungry. She's an amazing woman, I am so lucky she found me. Graddad lol. Vtec44 I can read and write a little Vietnamese, the pronounciation is the deal breaker. Asian languages are totally alien compared to any latin derivative but I can understand just enough.



I understand this completely as my wife is Laotian and there are so many different varients depending on the region and "class".


----------



## jake337 (Jan 11, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> I agree, that last one is your best IMO.



Are you talking about the last one in post #24.

I like everything besides the pose because I get a masculine feeling with her square to camera. It makes her neck seem a bit broader. I wish her left shoulder was angled a bit more towards camera, visualize her body position from #3.

I feel the same way about her heads position in #4.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 12, 2012)

Trust me, it's hard to pose her.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 12, 2012)

LOL. You should take pics of your wife. She looks so happy. Some are a bit over exposed but nothing major. Great location, very lush and scenic.


----------



## bazooka (Jan 12, 2012)

#1 is freaking awsome.  Freaking.  Awsome.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 12, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Trust me, it's hard to pose her.


It's hard to pose anyone, well for me.


----------

